# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كلام الناس >  مشكلة أتعبتنا إسمها كلام الناس

## ورده السعاده

مُشـــكلــة أتعبتــنـآ إسمهـــــآ .........




......... [ كلــــآم النـــاس ]







نَـعِـيبُ زمــانـُنـــا والعـَيـبُ فِـينــَا ..! ومـــآ لزمَانـُنــا عَـيبٌ سـِوانـــآ



عـُقدة أتعبتــنـا ... 


تدور وتُنظم وتُحبك خيوطها فيّ معظمِ المجالسِ


والمجتمعاتْ .. على إختلافها عن بعضها ....!






[ كلامُ الناس ]





.. مشكلةٌ تؤرقُ الهمَ والوجدانْ ..


المطلقة.. تخشى كلام الناس ..!
الأرملة.. تخشى كلام الناس ..!
العاطل عن العمل.. يخشى كلام الناس ..!
الفقير.. يخشى كلام الناس ..!
العانس.. تخشى كلام الناس ..!
الناس.. يخشون من بعضهم كلام الناس ..!







تتعدد الأمثلة والمشكلة واحدة !!! 







هل هوَ خوفٌ من الناس ؟


أم خوفٌ من الشكل الذي سنظهرعليهِ أمام الناس ؟
أم خوفٌ من ردة ِفعلِ أولئكَ الناس ؟
أم خوفٌ ورهبةٌ من المستقبلِ المجهول ؟









أم ماذا؟!









أقصوصةٌ تستحقُ بــ أن تذكرَ بين َثنياتِ هذا الموضوع !







[ جــــحا ]


لا أعتقدُ بأن هناكِ من لا يعرفه ؟!
ولا يعرفُ بعضاً من طرائفهِ ونوادره ..!
يُقال بــ أنه في يومٍ ما :
كانَ جحا وإبنه يمشيانِ مع حمـارهما فانتقدوهما الناس...!
لإنهم لم يستغلوا الحمـار َ كــ وسيلةٍ للنقل !!! 
فــ ركب جحا وإبنه على الحـمـار فــانتقدوهما
الناس مرةً ثانيه ..
وأتهموهما بــ أنهما عديميّ الرحمة !
فــ كيف يركب إثنان على حـمـارٍ ضعيف كــ ذاك ..!
فــ نزل جحا وتركَ ولده على ظهر ِالحـمـار
فــ أنتقدوا الناس الإبن ..!
وقالوا عنه : بــ إنهُ ولدٌ عاق ..!
فــ نزلَ الإبنُ وركبَ جحا فقالوا عن جحا أنهُ لايرحم
وأنه قاسٍ على إبنه ..!
فــ قام جحا وأبنه وحملوا الحـمـار وهم يمشون ..!
فــ ضحكَ الناس عليهما لــ بلاهتهما ..!









ومن هُنا ندركْ :


بأنَ إرضاءَ الناسِ غايةٌ لاتُدرك
فــ هل يُعقل .. بــ أن يخسرَ إنسانٌ حلمهُ
وطموحه .. ويتخلى عن تحقيق أهدافه ِورغباتهِ
من أجل إرضاء الناس؟؟!!!



إنَ الشيءَ الذي نعرفه وتعلمناهُ ونشأنا عليهِ منذُ أن كنا أطفالاً



بــأن كلام الناس [لا يُقدم ولا يُؤخر ]


وبــأنه [ لا يُدخل لا جنة ولا نارْ ]

و بــأنهُ [ لا يُسمن ولايُغنيّ من جوع ]




للأسف مانراهُ الأن ...

بــأن مُعظم الناس أصبح الهم الأوحد لهم هو تتبع
عيوب الناس وإنتقادها !






الإنسان الناقص هو من يتتبع عيوب الآخرين




ويترك نفسه التي يجب أن يُقومها ويعودها على




عدم التدخل بشؤون الغير !





[ من راقب الناسَ مات هما ]







أما من يخاف من كلامالناس فــ هذا بالتأكيد صاحب

[شخصية متزعزعة ] ...!




لو كانَ على أتمِ الثقةِ من نفسه ويمشي بــ الطريق




الذي يراه صحيحاً ..




وغير مخالفْ لــ قيم الإسلام السامية ..




فــ لن يهمهُ أيُ شيءٍ من كلامْ الناس ....!






وكمـا قالت الحكمـة :



[واثقُ الخطى يمشيّ ملكاً]





دمتم بكل الحب [ورده السعاده]..

----------


## totoalharbi

ميرسي وردة السعادة وعنجد الواحد يعمل الي بدو يا
 وما يهتم لكلام الناس وبالمقابل يكون مو مخالف لشريعة الاسلامية

----------


## الوسادة

[align=center]*[align=center]ههههههههه عجبني الموضوع كتيــر فيو كمن جلمة حلوين و بنفس الوئت رسموا عوجهي الإبتسامة يا امون 


هل هوَ خوفٌ من الناس ؟

لا أكيد الناس ما بتخاف من كلام الناس مو لأنها بتخاف منهم بس هيك ما بعرف ليش 
أنا بحكي انه هاد هو السبب من وجهة نظري المتواضعة 


( خوفٌ من الشكل الذي سنظهرعليهِ أمام الناس ) 


و يسلمو امون كتير و بالنهاية صدق ابو وديع لما حكى كلام الناس لا بيئدم و لا يأخر كلام الناس ملامة و غيرة مش أكتر 




و بحكي للناس يا ناس اتركوا الناس بحالها 

بس بتعرفي يا امون شو المشكلة انه الناس كلها ناس و الناس بتحكي عالناس يعني كله بيحكي على كله 

مع حبي 

( الوسادة ) 
[/align]*[/align]

----------


## ورده السعاده

> ميرسي وردة السعادة وعنجد الواحد يعمل الي بدو يا
>  وما يهتم لكلام الناس وبالمقابل يكون مو مخالف لشريعة الاسلامية



العفو يا ئمر
هاد احسن شي طنش عيش تنتعش
وما نهتم لكلام حد..

شكرا يا حلوة على المرور....

----------


## ورده السعاده

> [align=center]*[align=center]ههههههههه عجبني الموضوع كتيــر فيو كمن جلمة حلوين و بنفس الوئت رسموا عوجهي الإبتسامة يا امون 
> 
> 
> هل هوَ خوفٌ من الناس ؟
> 
> لا أكيد الناس ما بتخاف من كلام الناس مو لأنها بتخاف منهم بس هيك ما بعرف ليش 
> أنا بحكي انه هاد هو السبب من وجهة نظري المتواضعة 
> 
> 
> ...



الله يديم هالضحكه الحلوة يا رب
وعنجد كلامك كله صح واكتر جمله عجبتني منك

"المشكلة انه الناس كلها ناس و الناس بتحكي عالناس يعني كله بيحكي على كله"

فعلا بس والله احسن شي الواحد ما يهتم 
ويعيش مبسوط لان كلام الناس ما رح يغير شي ابدااا....

نورتيني بمرورك العطر يا بطه.. :Eh S(22):

----------


## طوق الياسمين

موضوع فات وانتهى ولم يعد مهم طرحه لانه جزء اساسي في حياة الناس
اشكركِ  :Eh S(17):

----------


## جوليانا

*والله الي بدو يمشي مع كلام الناس عمره ما راح يخلص 
ومستحيل تنحل هل مشكلة لانه طبع و  " الطبع يغلب التطبع "
شكرا اكتير وردة*

----------


## هلا

> ميرسي وردة السعادة وعنجد الواحد يعمل الي بدو يا
>  وما يهتم لكلام الناس وبالمقابل يكون مو مخالف لشريعة الاسلامية








وانا معك .

----------


## زين الشباب

*هذه ثقافة المجتمع وهي ثقافة العيب وقد عبرت بها في بيت الشعر للشافعي 

سؤالي اتعبنا كلام الناس وهو قسم من اقسام المنتدى 
 ألم تتعبنا ادرة المنتدى ايضا 

سأنتظر بأشتياق موضوعك القادم (أتعبتنا ادارة المنتدى ))*

----------


## الوسادة

> *هذه ثقافة المجتمع وهي ثقافة العيب وقد عبرت بها في بيت الشعر للشافعي 
> 
> سؤالي اتعبنا كلام الناس وهو قسم من اقسام المنتدى 
>  ألم تتعبنا ادرة المنتدى ايضا 
> 
> سأنتظر بأشتياق موضوعك القادم (أتعبتنا ادارة المنتدى ))*


*
بعد ازن امون يا ريت تتفضل هون يا زين الشباب و تحكيلنا رأيك 

و لا تآخزني انت عضو جديد يعني لسه ما لحئت تعرف المنتدى و الإدارة منيح 

فيا ريت تتفضل و تحكي رأيك هون عشان الكل يشوف 

و ردك رح يضل لأنه احنا بنحب النقد و خصوصي ازا كان هالشي لمصلحة المنتدى 

http://al79n.com/vb/showthread.php?t=64278*

----------


## mylife079

تجاربنا بالحياة علمتنا ما نهتم لكلام الناس 

لو اعطيناهم اهتمام بكون عندنا ضعف شخصيه وعدم ثقة 


حكي الناس كتير لو مشينا وراه بنتعب 

شكرا

----------


## زين الشباب

> *
> بعد ازن امون يا ريت تتفضل هون يا زين الشباب و تحكيلنا رأيك 
> 
> و لا تآخزني انت عضو جديد يعني لسه ما لحئت تعرف المنتدى و الإدارة منيح 
> 
> فيا ريت تتفضل و تحكي رأيك هون عشان الكل يشوف 
> 
> و ردك رح يضل لأنه احنا بنحب النقد و خصوصي ازا كان هالشي لمصلحة المنتدى 
> 
> http://al79n.com/vb/showthread.php?t=64278*


*[align=center]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

يا مشرفة المنتدى مين حكى انو انا مش عاجبني ادراة المنتدى
بس حكيت هيك في الي هدف هو تشويق اعضاء المنتدى
ليس لوضع نقص فيكم أو عيب لا
وانا جديد زي ما حكيتي ما بطلعلي
بس بصراحة بدنا مواضيع تبث عنصر التشويق للموضوع انا لا انكر جمالة المواضيع لكن عنصر التشويق يفتقد في هذه المواضيع
اذا كان هناك تشويق سيكون عدد اعضاء المنتدى اكثر فأكثر
فعندما نريد مثلا ان نتكلم عند ادارة المنتدى سيكون هناك شوق لمعرفة ماذا سنكتب
وانتم لا يهمكم هذا الامر بل العكس تشجعونه لان واثق الخطى يمشي ملكا
لا تفهموا رسالتي خطا...
بارك الله فيكم[/align]*

----------


## وردة الأمل

فعلا انها عـُقدة أتعبتــنـا ... 
كلامك صحيح
شكرا لك

----------


## الوسادة

> *[align=center]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .
> 
> يا مشرفة المنتدى مين حكى انو انا مش عاجبني ادراة المنتدى
> بس حكيت هيك في الي هدف هو تشويق اعضاء المنتدى
> ليس لوضع نقص فيكم أو عيب لا
> وانا جديد زي ما حكيتي ما بطلعلي
> بس بصراحة بدنا مواضيع تبث عنصر التشويق للموضوع انا لا انكر جمالة المواضيع لكن عنصر التشويق يفتقد في هذه المواضيع
> اذا كان هناك تشويق سيكون عدد اعضاء المنتدى اكثر فأكثر
> ...



*و الله انا بصراحة هيك فهمت و على فكرة انا مو قصدي انه ما بيطلعلك تحكي بالعكس حلو كتير الواحد ياخد آراء الجميع بغض النظر كان العضو جديد او قديم 

و أكيد واثق الخطى يمشي ملكا 

و أنا معك بإنه ازا كان في مواضيع فيها عناصر تشويق رح يزيد عدد الزوار بس الحمد لله منتدانا زواره كتار و يللا ورجينا تفاعلك و همتك و حطلنا مواضيع جديدة و شيقة عشان يزيد عدد الزوار و الأعضاء أكتر و أكتر 

آسفين امون عملنا الموضوع للنقاش بس هالنقاش ما خرج عن إطار موضوعك يعني احنا بنتحاور بموضوع كلام الناس 


مع حبي 

الوسادة*

----------


## shams spring

*والله معك حق
هاي من اكبر مشاكلنا 
مشكوورة عل موضوع*

----------

